# passing time in the stand



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

how do you do it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

text:smile:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> text:smile:


this.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sleep


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

play games


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

read


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

i usally read or text but the other day i was siting in a ground blind and feel asleep


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

> ohiobuckboy65
> View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message Add as Contact
> 
> Registered User Join Date:Sep 2010
> Posts:9text


i know you text, lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Text sometimes read..play games on my ipod touch lol


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

The Good Book is all the entertainment I need.:amen:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

text watch squirrels read o and WATCH FOR DEER


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am almost always on the lookout for deer. I will occasionally rest my eyes but not for long because something might sneak up on me when I'm not looking. I don't text much in the stand unless I'm texting buddies and my dad to see if they are seeing anything on their hunt, but usually I just sit it out and just be patient. I normally thunk the most when I'm hunting so I usually get lost in my thoughts.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Questie said:


> The Good Book is all the entertainment I need.:amen:


 ya I have a camo Bible as well but the pages are white as can be, so I don't take mine with me in the stand.

I've also thought about taking my mp3 with me but I haven't yet.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ummm... since sitting in a treestand is to be out there to hunt... I'm gonna have to say hunt?

Texting, reading, napping? Hmmm. My idea of hunting seems a little out of date I guess


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

text go on AT/facebook on my blackberry other than that i just sit and watch a lot


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Look for deer


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont sleep while hunting...deer could walk up and pee on your tree and you'd never know it


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

kegan said:


> Ummm... since sitting in a treestand is to be out there to hunt... I'm gonna have to say hunt?
> 
> Texting, reading, napping? Hmmm. My idea of hunting seems a little out of date I guess


People do different things man


----------



## ETFhunter (Aug 21, 2010)

For the past two years I have done nothing but hunt, but since before the season i got an ipod touch i sit and play games on it if it's a boring morning or evening. I will always watch and listen for deer though in the first two hours of the morning and the last two hours of the evening.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

text 



stand up periodically so i dont fall asleep
get pissed at squirrels besause they sound like deer and they make me put my phone down every 30 seconds:BangHead:


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I will usually just look for deer, text, throw anything i can find at the cows if they come by, and get mad at squirrels.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it's not, it's just that they can't sit and do nothing in a treestand, to me it's much better than sitting at home!


kegan said:


> Ummm... since sitting in a treestand is to be out there to hunt... I'm gonna have to say hunt?
> 
> Texting, reading, napping? Hmmm. My idea of hunting seems a little out of date I guess


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

jaho said:


> I will usually just look for deer, text, throw anything i can find at the cows if they come by, and get mad at squirrels.


 what you need to do is get a rubber thumper tip for one of your arrows and thump the cows with it, we did that in Colorado since there were "wild" cows out there and they would be getting in our way, also good practice. Shhh..... don't tell on me!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

made for great practice


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I recently started to take a book with me in the stand i read a little then watch for a little then read. I like to just get outside and be in the woods during bow season because i lets me know what the deer are going to be doing during gun season. But the only time i text is to see if my best friend has killed anything or if we are going to meet up and hunt in the evning.


----------



## DeerStalker90 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not to critisize anyone in here, but a big reason a lot of you are not seeing any deer is because the things you do to pass the time is either generating noise or creating too much movement. The deer have heard/seen you and are avoiding you without making a sound or passed right through when you were not looking. A deer in the woods is easy to over look and sometimes you may only catch the movement of an ear or its tail and not even heard the deer approach. A good example is my sister busy texting and I sat there watching a deer for about 10min before I finally told her there was a deer standing less than a hundred yards from the stand.

Yes the squirrels are annoying as hell in the field, but remember squirrels can also let you know that something else is approaching.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, that's true- people do do things differently. I guess I never got into playing games or napping while hunting because I mostly hunt from the ground. And by mostly, I mean almost entirely:lol:.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I read, text, or play games on my iPhone 4.

Jake


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i txt but at the same time i do what came there for and hunt


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah the cows where I hunt will sit at the bottom of your stand the whole time you are hunting if they see you up there.


Ignition kid said:


> what you need to do is get a rubber thumper tip for one of your arrows and thump the cows with it, we did that in Colorado since there were "wild" cows out there and they would be getting in our way, also good practice. Shhh..... don't tell on me!


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

ipod or spit on deer below you


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

watch for deer, nap, collect my thoughts.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I watch for deer.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

this is what i do when squirrels make me mad. i bring a bb gun and shoot the crap out of them. but most of the time i hunt.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i carry a junk arrow that has either a judo point or a blunt and if the squirrels get to close they turn into dinner


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Take a 30 min to 1 1/2 hr nap and shoot at squirrels and text two or three budddies that sometimes answer their phone


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Read book or play PSP. shoot small game mainly squirrels


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

DeerStalker90 said:


> Not to critisize anyone in here, but a big reason a lot of you are not seeing any deer is because the things you do to pass the time is either generating noise or creating too much movement. The deer have heard/seen you and are avoiding you without making a sound or passed right through when you were not looking. A deer in the woods is easy to over look and sometimes you may only catch the movement of an ear or its tail and not even heard the deer approach. A good example is my sister busy texting and I sat there watching a deer for about 10min before I finally told her there was a deer standing less than a hundred yards from the stand.
> 
> Yes the squirrels are annoying as hell in the field, but remember squirrels can also let you know that something else is approaching.


thanks for the tips


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Ummm... since sitting in a treestand is to be out there to hunt... I'm gonna have to say hunt?
> 
> Texting, reading, napping? Hmmm. My idea of hunting seems a little out of date I guess


thats kinda what i thought... i used to do all that but ive ben caught with my "pants down" too many times


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I am almost always on the lookout for deer. I will occasionally rest my eyes but not for long because something might sneak up on me when I'm not looking. I don't text much in the stand unless I'm texting buddies and my dad to see if they are seeing anything on their hunt, but usually I just sit it out and just be patient. *I normally think the most when I'm hunting so I usually get lost in my thoughts.*


*
*

same...not even about hunting usually


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

well idk about you guys, but i go to my stand to pass the time. just being in the outdoors away from everything is one of the greatest feelings in the world. i will admit i do text and fall asleep occassionally lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, suprised to see you on here josh, you dont come around too much now-a-days.


----------



## kpk (Sep 28, 2009)

pick the 10 billion burrs off my clothes


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yea. im around sometimes checking out the classifieds and the news on the 2011's but ive been pretty busy with sports and college apps


----------



## BowtechIAN (Apr 16, 2007)

Just sit and hunt, try not to think to much and just get in the zone.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

do you guys really shoot squirrels when youre waiting for deer?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

iharangozo94 said:


> do you guys really shoot squirrels when youre waiting for deer?


Here squirrel season opens a week after deer. I usualy go deer hunting for squirrel, carrying a blunt or other small game head. You get a better chance of making meat with a bushy tail than a white tail around here most of the time. Same goes for turkey. I'll go out for deer but keep a sharp eye open when the seasons overlap.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

kegan said:


> Here squirrel season opens a week after deer. I usualy go deer hunting for squirrel, carrying a blunt or other small game head. You get a better chance of making meat with a bushy tail than a white tail around here most of the time. Same goes for turkey. I'll go out for deer but keep a sharp eye open when the seasons overlap.


We don't have a squirrel season or a limit, so I just kill em if they bug me.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i've got 2 squirrels so far


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

no offense to you ignition but if you shot one of our stock cows, we would hang you out to dry... ever heard of the incodent many years ago that people were shooting deer with them for practice?well the deer would run off and eventualy have so much internal bleeding that they would die. not tryin to make anybody mad but dont be tryin that stuff... them cows aint hurtin nothin... besides they show the deer that the place is secure and safe to feed


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i either text or read my bible when i'm in a stand to pass some time....shooting squirrels doesn't hurt either, got 4 squirrels since jr. season opened up last week.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowBoy78 said:


> them cows aint hurtin nothin... besides they show the deer that the place is secure and safe to feed


Actually, though there are always exceptions, most wild animals are leary of cows. There was an article in an old Game News about how most deer will avoid areas if there are several cows there. Since PA hsa alot of farms, they suggest just moving your stand to an adjecent area.

But you're right: blunts can cause alot of damage. If you were ever shot with a blunt in the chest, there's a really good chance it won't be just a bruise. A steel blunt from a good bow can be worse than a rubber bullet from a hand gun it seems.


----------



## wevans340 (Apr 28, 2010)

Slip into my nothing box and let my brain flatline for a while..............with little blips of course while im watching for deer, otherwise ______________________________^__________________________________________________________


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bowboy I only shot at the wild (yes they have wild ones out in Colorado) moo cows when they got to about 50+ yards away, and I only did it once.
And whoever asked if we all really shoot squirrels while waiting I don't, and if I do it will be at the end of my hunt or something.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ignition...not to make you mad but i aint stupid... there aint "wild"cows with the exception of one here and there... most cattle in colorado dont need fence... where are they to go? if the rancher has the only water for miles at his house, he dont need a fence... you can **** your friends and i'll **** mine, But lets not **** each other... i raise cattle and thats what ima goanna do to live for the rest of my life...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowBoy78 said:


> ignition...not to make you mad but i aint stupid... there aint "wild"cows with the exception of one here and there


Actually, there are. They get mean too. I beleive a friend of mine was talking about how in some parts of Florida loose cows are some of the scariest things to run into. Considering he's in his thrities and not prone to lying... I'll take his word for it!


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Me and my dad will text back and forth about what is going on around us and send pics of anything near us.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> Me and my dad will text back and forth about what is going on around us and send pics of anything near us.


Thats what me and my dad do... we will like send pics of our bows and be like its the new USDA meat inspector for the state of Alabama and he started today...we can get some pretty funny stuff goin


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

text, play on gameboy, think the whole time I'll be having better luck in one of my other stands, shoot tree rats or anything else thats in season that shows its face, and been known to nap.


----------



## muskalungee (Jan 4, 2010)

Bejewelled blitz


----------



## muskalungee (Jan 4, 2010)

I also contemplate a cure for cancer and try to solve world hunger...one deer at a time.


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

i usually read or fall asleep when i past time in the stand because i do not hunt by myself yet


----------



## rickny (Nov 2, 2009)

watch, watch, breathe slow, read the bible verse by verse (in between my watches) 
Love it... God bless you all my friends with patience and love to treat all as you would like to be treated...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i like to put squirrels in my crosshairs and i try and name the squirrels haha. nothing loud or anything.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I usually HUNT!!!! weird concept ehh? It don't matter if you got a million dollar setup and scent lok clothing and $1,000 broadheads. If you sleep on stand all of that stuff is worth jack ****!! Can't see deer if you're asleep! :frusty:


----------

